# Tying TTF flatbands onto narrow forks -



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I found it difficult to attach flatbands TTF to a narrow-forked slingshot, because the flatband would be pinched out of shape by the rubber band securing it, because the fork is made with a gap for use with tubes. The gap/slit is the problem.

My daddy used to say, "Son (he called me "son" - I didn't have a name until he was sure I wasn't a girl), as you go through life, remember that your main purpose is to fill as many gaps as possible".

Pursuing that advice, it became apparent that if I filled the gap/slit on each fork, the rubber band would have more surface area to secure the flatband properly.

I'll attempt to attach a few images to demonstrate that after all, daddy was right.

I used the rounded tips of a "Popsicle" stick as the gap fillers.


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> I found it difficult to attach flatbands TTF to a narrow-forked slingshot, because the flatband would be pinched out of shape by the rubber band securing it, because the fork is made with a gap for use with tubes. The gap/slit is the problem.
> 
> My daddy used to say, "Son (he called me "son" - I didn't have a name until he was sure I wasn't a girl), as you go through life, remember that your main purpose is to fill as many gaps as possible".
> 
> ...


I fold the rubber when it is wider than the fork.








Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

Sorry, you said TTF. My bad.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

You're so bad, momma needs to spank you!

But seriously folks - thanks for your time and effort to reply.

I tried folding over the flatband ends at the fork attachment point, TTF, and I wasn't thrilled with it.

At my age, I need to be thrilled once in a while...

THWACK!


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

I find OTT to be quite thrilling. That is why they call it that.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

busySteve said:


> I find OTT to be quite thrilling. That is why they call it that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Oh yes, OTT stands for "Over Thrilling Top" for that very reason.

:banghead:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:iono: i like shooting my pickle


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A better way to fill that gap would be to cut a small section of tubing and then stretch it until it lays in the gap neatly . Then trim the excess ends that are sticking out . :twocents: :thumbsup:


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Nice Dog  good idea with the slingshot.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

treefork said:


> A better way to fill that gap would be to cut a small section of tubing and then stretch it until it lays in the gap neatly . Then trim the excess ends that are sticking out . :twocents: :thumbsup:


Tried that, but the pressure from the rubber band was too much for the rubber filler - the rubber filler "collapsed", shall I say - I needed something more solid to fill the entire slit/gap. The Popsicle stick ends are fulfilling the task quite admirably.

The Popsicle stick ends are not just tight fitting without the rubber band around them, they are in fact even more secure because the pressure of the rubber band on them as well is definitely keeping them in place. 

Many thanks for your suggestion, my friend :wave:

I'd like to hear from others who have addressed the issue I encountered - surely ("Don't call me Shirley") I'm not the only one.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

RatSlucker said:


> Nice Dog  good idea with the slingshot.


Thanks!

That dog, "Sheena", a black Labrador, was the most wonderful dog I ever had. The photo was taken when I was the Deputy Chief of the National Slingshooting Association (around 2009/2010), and Sheena was modeling Chief AJ's newest creation, the Pink Lady Quick Point Slingshot. She "accessorized" the slingshot as it complimented her pink tongue. Sheena was the NSA mascot.

She's gone now, but not my great memories of her.

Thanks again,

THWACK!


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I can't imagine losing my dog, imma go cry now.....


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

THWACK! said:


> RatSlucker said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Dog  good idea with the slingshot.
> ...


Sucks when you lose a good dog.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > RatSlucker said:
> ...


It's because humans and dogs bond so well together.

It is said that "in the beginning" wolves ate scraps of what was left over from the meals of cavemen, and soon learned that if they stayed near to the cavemen, they'd always have a source of at least "some" food. The wolves would end up protecting the cavemen from predators, to make sure of an ongoing scrap food supply. So, it was a beneficial coexistence. Supposedly wolves evolved into dogs, and we still maintain the relationship, plus a good deal of companionship and emotion-sharing. Dogs become members of our families - few people would refute that.

So, yes, it sucks when you lose a good dog, and I will never watch the movie "Old Yeller".

THWACK!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Good thread. So sorry about Sheena.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MakoPat said:


> Good thread. So sorry about Sheena.


Many thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Tying TTF Well  :violin:


----------

